# Any Quebec Hav owners??



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm curious and want to know if anyone browsing the forum here is from the province of Quebec. I'd love to know more about other Hav owners from around here! I know of a couple through a yahoo list, but that's about it.

Anyone?? 

Does anyone know of a French language Hav forum or mailing list? I haven't found one so am not sure one even exists.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow. This thread I started (is it still called a thread if there's only one post in it?? LOL) is almost 2 years old! !

bumping in case.............. anyone at all from Quebec?

I actually just found out about one owner not far from me who has a friend with three Havs ! I sugg'd they join the forum, so we'll see.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Poor Marj, out there all by herself.....


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

I think it's just you and me kiddo :wave:


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

I am here, but not from Quebec....sorry Marj  I am close, only 1 province away but my french is very limited.

Are there any other members here from New Brunswick?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey Pat!! Looks like most Hav owners in Quebec are missing out on the best Hav forum on the web. Oh well. Care to have a play date, say, in Trois-Rivieres, somewhere in the middle?? ound: 

One day maybe... 

Thanks for the sympathy, Jill. :suspicious: :biggrin1:


----------

